# Downside of owning a havanese?



## Eva

Are there any? 
Todd and I were at a feed store yesterday picking up more puppy pads for our foster pups and a lady that works there fell for Todd and started asking questions about him.
I started listing off all of the great Hav qualities and quirks then she asked "Are there any BAD qualities?" 
I have to say I was lost for words...I seriously could not think of a single thing that I would change about him if I had the chance...so I said "nope" and left the store..lol 

So, are there any things that you wish your Hav didn't do?


----------



## pjewel

Well, a general downside for some is the grooming. It requires a lot of time and patience to keep them looking they way the should. For me, I actually enjoy the grooming time (except during coat blowing). It's a relaxing down time for us all.


----------



## Sheri

The only complaint I'd have is that Tucker is so exuberant when meeting people that he won't keep "four on the floor." I really have to work on that, and he's not dependable without me harping on it. I really don't like that part of the Hav, but in everything else I love their exuberance!


----------



## ama0722

I wish my havs groomed themselves and didn't bring in leaves and sticks on its coat after every walk  I also know a few people who have never had toy breeds/companion dogs and may not like that they are your shadow all the time. I think that is an adjustment for people who have had independent breeds. I LOVE it


----------



## maryam187

Hmm, let's see...you don't feel like leaving the house without them, you become this crazy dog person and earn weird looks, regular brushing/clipping, researching on dog food longer than on your own...
I believe the 'down-side' for most people would be their 'clinginess'. Havanese are very affectionate and interact with their humans a lot. I know that that can be too much for some people. I obviously LOVE that about Pablo (who's a pretty independent, yet passionate dog), but people need to be aware that. You can't just leave them for hours (8+) without a human soul. They need their humans a lot.


----------



## Leslie

I'm with Amanda, I'd prefer Tori didn't have such a "magnetic" coat, it picks up _everything_, which only means _more_ grooming :frusty: Other than that, I'm w/you Eva, they're perfect!


----------



## ivyagogo

I just went for a walk with Gryff and his gal pal Maggie the Sheltie from down the street. Gryff was absolutely filthy - I had to wash him in the tub for 10 full minutes and he is still filthy. Maggie will get dried off with a towel and the dirt will just brush out. The grooming is definitely a downside.


----------



## Missy

I think the pros certainly outweigh the cons...but if you want to be honest with this woman...

grooming, harder to house train, twig, leaf, dust magnet, and some really hate to be left alone...oh and some are extremely finicky....oh and you can't HAV just one.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

butt washes!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie hit the nail on the head......butt baths and cling-ons.


----------



## gelbergirl

no downside.


----------



## Butter's Mom

Their like our kids... A lot of work but worth every second!


----------



## mckennasedona

Awww, how cute is Butter!! Tell us more about him Butter's Mom. You need to have a play date with Amy so Biscuit can play with Butter!


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Susan! Butter is a cutie, sweet name too.

The only downside is that we don't seem to leave the house much anymore! I would say it saves us $$$ but I buy so much for Scooter that I guess that won't work.


----------



## Butter's Mom

Hahaha I know it's kinda funny huh? We think we might name our next one sugar, eventually we will have all the ingredients for a cake!


----------



## Havtahava

There are a few downsides, definitely, but as long as you are aware of them you can deal with each of them as they come:
1. One of the neediest of the companion breeds (and very few families can leave them alone all day for five days a week and still have a happy, healthy Hav)
2. One of the breeds with highest grooming needs, according to AKC
3. Difficult to potty train, along with other toy breeds


----------



## hartman studio

You want more than one!!!


----------



## DAJsMom

For me, the grooming is the closest thing to a downside. I think the characteristics of any breed line up differently for different people. If you love to jog, a hav might have a tough time keeping up. If you hate to deal with grooming, wrong breed here! If you are gone a lot or want an extremely calm dog, probably a havanese temperament isn't going to match up.
For our family, havanese are perfect--no major downsides! People need to do their homework and take a careful look at what they want before they choose a dog!


----------



## irishnproud2b

I have to agree with all of you...can't leave them alone for long, grooming and cost of grooming (I haven't tried it yet), finicky eaters, reduced our going out. But I can't imagine my life now without them


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

In addition to all the excellent input, I would add potential health issues. That's always a need-to-know topic for future owners.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*challenges with my havanese*

they magnetize me to stay with them...
they bring in all sorts of garbage on their coats when they walk...
Riki is a mudball...
they somehow find a way to matt in spite of all I do...
they like the expensive food...
they are so cute I just am obsessed with them...
sometimes they have accidents, actually, Daisy does...
they also have a hard time with four on the floor and almost didn't pass canine good citizen because of this...
they cannot go with me in stores and certain public places and I wish they could
They cannot talk to me, and I'd love to hear what they have to say especially when they don't feel well.

hmmm, the fact that I can't stand to be without them!


----------



## luv3havs

No downside for me.
I knew about the grooming when I got into Havs so I just accepted it as part of the package.
I guess every breed would have some downside, but we've had a Standard Schnauzer, A Wheaten Terrier, a mixed breed which would now be called a designer dog, and a Schnoodle, and they've all had their goodpoints and bad, but the Havs are just the BEST, in my opinion.

I do think everyone needs to know what they are getting into when they choose a breed and to have reasonable expectations.


----------



## micki2much

That **** disease you get from them...MHS ound:ound:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Grooming and Shreading


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Oh, yea, and that dang electricity!


----------



## Jan D

Some of you have mentioned a few down sides:

Shredding--makes me chuckle every time he does it! Can't help it.
Leaves stuck to his coat--I pick them out carefully like I would if one of my children had the same
Grooming--it doesn't take that long if you keep up with it. And he looks so cute afterward!

And I'm still amazed at the RLH's! The figure 8's and the routes he takes around the yard...I watch with a huge grin on my face! He never ceases to amaze me every time he does it! 

I just can't get over how cute these guys are. Havee is our first dog ever and he is perfect for us.


----------



## gelbergirl

Butter's Mom said:


> Hahaha I know it's kinda funny huh? We think we might name our next one sugar, eventually we will have all the ingredients for a cake!


welcome to the forum!
We will need more pictures of your cutie!


----------



## JeanMarie

Riley is starting to "blow coat"....so definately the grooming is a bit of a downside.
Butt baths...and cling-ons. 
Under foot always...so I have learned to shuffle instead of walk!

Other than that...PERFECT!!


----------



## tuggersmom

ivyagogo said:


> I just went for a walk with Gryff and his gal pal Maggie the Sheltie from down the street. Gryff was absolutely filthy - I had to wash him in the tub for 10 full minutes and he is still filthy. Maggie will get dried off with a towel and the dirt will just brush out. The grooming is definitely a downside.


I had a German Shepherd before and his coat was grerat for not picking up mud and burrs and stuff but that short convience is something I would easily give up for the lack of shedding from my HAV.

The one downside for me is that my HAV is so fast and excitable that when he is outside he is down to the end of the street before I know it although he is getting better now and will run just as fact back to me when I call him. But, when I see frineds with ****zu type dogs they seem to be much slower and tag along behind their owners. Tugger bounces like a rabbit, spins like a top and runs like a greyhound. But, he always makes me laugh!

Deb


PHP:


----------



## suzyfrtz

If I could change one thing about Cazzie it would be his obssession with being left behind when I leave. People who crate train probably don't have this problem, and we did try crate training Caz, but he carried on and bit the bars and worked himself up into a frenzy so we quit the crate training. Now he is thoroughly spoiled. Every other dog of various breeds that I have owned simply went to sleep when I left. Not Cazzie, he barks and cries and tugs on my pant leg until I walk out the door, and sits waiting, staring out the window, til I return. But what love! DH said to me the other day, you can't buy love like that! So we put up with it.

Suzy


----------



## tuggersmom

I don't know about not keeping up with the jogging Tugger likes to go skatebaording with my son and doesn't have any trouble keeping up.


----------



## Esperanita

Cuba is left alone a lot. I used to take him to day care twice per week to help with this, but with Isabel, I plan on doing daycare only once a week. Cuba is 8.5 months old and seems happy. I know they like their human companions around them all the time, but is there a certain age where being left alone starts causing problems? In part, I got Isabel because I didn't want him to be alone so much, but I guess I'm still concerned...

As for downsides, Cuba is starting to get yappy and Isabel at 9.5 weeks is definitely yappy. I will have to work with both. The pluses, however, far out weigh this issue.


----------



## Jane

I find myself occasionally eating a hair or two.

I have to vacuum twice a week now.

It is TOTALLY worth it! I love my Havs!


----------



## Sheri

Jane, 
I love the photos of Lincoln and Scout you have. They have such beautiful coats! They are flat-out handsome!!


----------



## Lina

Jane said:


> I find myself occasionally eating a hair or two.


Jane, LOL, I thought I was the only one!


----------



## triona

Hmm! downsides?

The grooming is definitely preferable to the shedding. I had a very short coated Catahoula Leopard once and she left hair on every surface in the house. The grooming is relaxing at the end of the day and only takes a few minutes if you do it daily. 

I love the constant company. And your right, if you start with crate training early then you can get breaks when you really need to get out or be away.

Just love the breed.

Triona


----------



## marb42

Everyone did a great job identifying the downsides, which any bread would have. The only thing I would add, is that we have to look down all the time and always watch where we're going. They're so small, delicate and always near, that it's hard not to trip on them. 
Gina


----------



## casperkeep

Well my downside would be that they love love to eat poo and I hate that. 
Another downside is my checking account.....there are soo many cute things out there!!
I just bought a bed yesterday and two outfits from Petfly's today....why why!!
They love to be with us and I love to be with them!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Which bed did you buy??? I love PetFly's!


----------



## casperkeep

I bought a bed from a place called myhollywoodpets.com They had a Peter Rabbit Snuggle bed....I think my girls will like that. I bought two outfits from Petfly's. I want to get the cuddle bug next!!


----------



## Jane

Thanks so much, Sheri! You know I feel the same way about Tucker! :hug:

Carolina, I also forgot to mention I have lintbrushes stashed around the house now....I seem to end up covered in little tufts of Hav hair, espcially when I'm wearing black!

Still, it is worth it. Totally.


----------



## juliav

Havtahava said:


> There are a few downsides, definitely, but as long as you are aware of them you can deal with each of them as they come:
> 1. One of the neediest of the companion breeds (and very few families can leave them alone all day for five days a week and still have a happy, healthy Hav)
> 2. One of the breeds with highest grooming needs, according to AKC
> 3. Difficult to potty train, along with other toy breeds


Are they even more needy than a Maltese???? I thought that Malts were as needy as they come.

I am also surprised by the highest grooming needs!!!! But then again I've always had high maintenance dogs and cats, so you can't go by me. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Jane said:


> I find myself occasionally eating a hair or two.
> 
> I have to vacuum twice a week now.
> 
> It is TOTALLY worth it! I love my Havs!


I have to agree with hair eating. lol My hubby is always complaining that Bugsy's hair is everywhere and I do vacuum twice a week. For a non-shedding, hypoallergenic breed Havs certainly loose a lot of hair. At least compared to my poodles who leave no hair on the floor, only in the brush. But I love, love, love Bugsy;s long, flowing coat so my hubby is just going to have to deal.


----------



## LuvCicero

To me Cicero is perfect. The grooming can be hard for some, but I'm a stay at home wife and I love the grooming. I have always owned long haired dogs and it's a relaxing, boning time each night to brush...and he loves it. He got use to his crate early and will run in if he knows we are leaving. He is not yappy. I feel a little rice with his food and don't have butt baths. He is the easiest to train of any dog I've ever owned. I do have to dust mop the floor because of the leaves or twigs he brings in...with a smile from A RLH...so I only laugh when I see that happy face. Yep, a Hav is Perfect.


----------



## karlabythec

The only downsides I can see is:
1) a lot of grooming
2) on the hyper side...at least as far as Gracie. She gets so excited at other dogs/cats and it can get tiring. 
Other than those two things...I can't think of much else. I'm hoping Gracie outgrows the excited part...lol Please tell me it's a puppy thing!


----------



## Missy

to be honest the thing that bugs me the most is keeping them and the house clean...but I guess that would be with any dog. But right now, my house feels like a beach with all the sand from sanding the roads making it's way into my house via my living dust mops.


----------



## marisoma

I guess it depends on what you can tolerate in a dog and what you can't. 

They are velcro dogs. I don't mind that and I even enjoy it, but someone else might find them too clingy. 

They take a lot of grooming which is time consuming and costly. 

They don't like to be left alone. 

They are lickers. Another thing I don't mind, but it can drive you nuts if you don't like it.

Giotto has his quirks and his issues but I love him. I wouldn't trade him for any dog in the world.


----------



## irnfit

Havs have downsides???? As for the grooming, it's easily remedied by keeping them in a puppy cut. Which would also help with the cling-ons and butt washes. :biggrin1:

I think the only drawback is the potty training. They are a little harder to train than other dogs I have had. But eventually they get it. Finicky eaters, but I have found that my two have gotten much better about eating as they have gotten older. I also think obedience training is a must for them (or for us) because they are so smart. They know just how to wrap us around their little hearts.


----------



## shauu

marisoma said:


> I guess it depends on what you can tolerate in a dog and what you can't.
> 
> They are velcro dogs. I don't mind that and I even enjoy it, but someone else might find them too clingy.
> 
> They take a lot of grooming which is time consuming and costly.
> 
> They don't like to be left alone.
> 
> They are lickers. Another thing I don't mind, but it can drive you nuts if you don't like it.
> 
> Giotto has his quirks and his issues but I love him. I wouldn't trade him for any dog in the world.


Oh yes, Momo is definitely a GRADE A velco! Hard to peel away. Shhh...can't even go wee wee in peace. :

As for grooming, Momo is still doing good. Her groomer gave her puppy cut and is she as fluffy as she was 3 months old.

Licker? Oh yes. Thankfully she only loves to slurp slurp my roommate every morning just to wake her up! Lucky her!

The only real pain so far is cleaning her back legs after she wee wee....Any good idea to remove the yellow stain?:yield:


----------



## Amy R.

I would say the grooming, and keeping them and the house clean are the downsides. And all the time involved caring for them. Two is way more work so far. . . .but will get easier once Heath is toilet trained and one year old. . . .

But we have absolutely positively no dog hairs anywhere with either dog. Only when I brush them does a tiny amount of hair come out on the brush and me.

But they are such loving sweet funny guys. They have enriched our life immeasurably.


----------



## irishnproud2b

Holly is now 2 1/2 and Duffy just turned 2. They are definitely velcro dogs, and my husband and I love it. We keep them in a puppy cut and so they are much easier to groom. I actually keep Cottonelle wipes by the back door leading to their yard. Easy butt clean up, if necessary, before they go further into the house. I also keep a towel on the floor in that area (in the kitchen). Holly comes racing in, but when told to wipe her feet, she comes back and circles 2 or 3 times on the towel. She's been doing that snce she was 6 months old. Duffy, however, doesn't quite get that. He will sit when we say wipe your feet, and he'll wait patiently while we wipe them for him.  They are such happy, loving little sweethearts. The extra work, vet bills, etc. are all worth it.


----------



## kelrobin

This is a great thread for potential new owners. I recently had a friend bring her husband over to see Jackson and learn about the breed. Jackson was amazingly good during the visit, but I did tell the wife to come to this site to read about everything. I warned her about not leaving them for long, grooming, weird eating habits, etc. I think many men are a little skeptical at first of the "girly dog" look, but my husband quickly became hooked, and my sons adore this dog.

After having Labs, I see a big difference simply in the needs of small vs. big dogs. But when I was looking for a small dog, I looked up the qualities I wanted in a small dog, and the Havanese was the only one that popped up in the list with which I was unfamiliar. Health was important and they do seem to be generally healthy if from a reputable breeder. We had spent time around a cockapoo, and she actually has a lot of the same traits as the Havanese, but the fur is definitely different.

To me, half the reason I wanted this dog was the personality and its love for all people and other dogs, and then I read about the non-shedding fur, and then I touched the fur . . . that was that . . . I was hooked. Everyone who pets Jackson cannot believe how soft the fur is. Yes, they have to be brushed (I love it), and I do have to pick off leaves, etc., and yes, give an occasional foot/butt bath. I do hate the eye goop (white around the eyes really shows it) But I actually love the grooming other than a matt here and there. Blowing coat was rough, but a haircut helped, and now we are through that stage. And yes, we too find hair blobs around, but the lab's shedding is unbearable at times. To me, half this dog _IS_ about the fur, but it is very therapeutic. And he always smells good, definitely unlike the lab!

Labs are like old shoes . . . predictable . . . always come when they are called, etc. Jackson is sometimes bad about coming, but has gotten better with the idea of getting a treat. And the barking is getting better. House training was a pain, but second year is GLORIOUS compared to first six months.

Jackson is fairly independent and does not have have to be with us very second which has been great (after reading about others.) They are extremely curious dogs . . . whatcha doing? What's outside? What's that noise? Whatcha cooking? What's in the dishwasher, trashcan, closet, shoe, etc. But what a great little buddy, entertainer, watchdog, and love bundle! They are definitely worth every effort, but probably not great for the very elderly or those gone for long periods of time. Just like ladies, they are high maintenance. :biggrin1:

:hug: Love them, love them, loveeeee them!! :kiss:


----------



## Thumper

I haven't finished reading all the posts yet, but I'd have to say for me, there really aren't any downsides besides dingleberries.

HOWEVER, I really don't think our breed is for EVERYONE, and if someone had asked me that question, I would've probably told them they are a high maintenance dog that wants plenty of attention and does not really like to be alone, would probably not do well as a single dog alone most of the day, IMO,unless there were other dogs or havanese in the house already.. but there are the independent havs, but we dont' get a crystal ball with these pups. And they are harder to housebreak than other breeds are with tendencies to regress when they are upset, new situation, etc. Of course, not all havs have these qualities, but they do seem to be pretty common observations on here. But those are the two things that come to mind, aside from the grooming and butt baths. lol I KNEW she'd need grooming every day, but nobody warned me about the butt baths. ound:


----------



## QueenFey

Too cute?? But ummm maybe some health issues and I know it's rare so... that's a hard one. Really with all we as a family looked up they are number one on our dog list for a reason! ^_^


----------



## earthnut

Though I LOVE having a quiet dog, I wish he was a bit more communicative about some things - like having to go out! Though overall, he was very easy to housebreak.

My next dog will probably be slightly bigger - 15 to 20 lbs. Domino has this terrible habit of getting underfoot and in the way, and some days I'm afraid he'll get hurt or someone will trip over him!

They need daily careful brushing or regular grooming.

Domino's a picky eater!

And he's always giving us CUTENESS ATTACKS!eace:


----------

